
If I were the NYT CEO - davewiner
http://scripting.com/stories/2011/12/19/ifIWereTheNytCeo.html
======
danso
I don't really get why this essay on the importance of better Internet speed
in NYC is tacked onto a timely and legitimate topic...not that the essay isn't
legitimate, but the Times CEO has very little he/she can do in terms of
improve citywide net quality than does the CEO of Time Warner.

